# Mailversand: HELO fqdn needs a public DNS record



## die-andis (31. März 2019)

Guten Morgen,
mich quält seit Tagen das Problem, das Emails an Arcor/Vodafone nicht zugestellt werden können, weil vom anderen Mail-Server die Response kommt:



> -Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
> AD0D62DCA28A 48333 Fri Mar 29 06:21:13 mail@beXXXp.de
> (host mx001.vodafonemail.xion.oxcs.net[157.97.76.174] refused to talk to me: 421 4.2.1 *HELO fqdn needs a public DNS record OX_202*)
> denny.bXXXXn@nexgo.de


Mein Servername ist wie folgt konfiguriert:


```
root@server1 ~ # hostname
server1.beXXXp.de
root@server1 ~ # hostname -f
server1.beXXXp.de
root@server1 ~ # cat /etc/mailname
server1.beXXXp.de
```
Habt ihr eine Idee was ich machen muss?

Gruß
Andreas

System:
Debian Stretch, Postfix, Dovecot, RootServer (Hetzner), DNS über Hetzner


----------



## hilfswicht (31. März 2019)

Hallo Andreas,
da werfe ich doch mal das erste Ergebnis der Suchmaschine des Vertrauens searx ein.








						Checking FQDN, Reverse-DNS/PTR, MX record
					

Verifying FQDN (fully qualified domain name) and Reverse-DNS/PTR (pointer record) for your mail-server to improve delivery. Also covers basic of MX.




					easyengine.io
				




Und die main.cf - steht da evtl. ein gegensätzlicher Mailname?

hth Michael


----------



## die-andis (31. März 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort! Den Eintrag hatte ich auch schon gefunden.

Aber ich kann damit nichts anfangen. Welchen A-Record muss ich da setzen?



> $TTL 86400
> @   IN SOA ns1.first-ns.de. postmaster.robot.first-ns.de. (
> 2019032300   ; serial
> 3600         ; refresh
> ...


----------



## hilfswicht (31. März 2019)

Hi, was steht denn relevantes in der main.cf? Ich habe oben schon mal nachgefragt.
Ip zu xen ist immer schwer zu helfen dann.
ich vermute der Helo wird bei Dir in der Main.cf gesetzt.

Und dann muss bei Hetzner noch der Reverse für die IP auch gesetzt werden.


----------



## die-andis (31. März 2019)

> smtpd_helo_required = yes
> smtpd_helo_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, check_helo_access regexp:/etc/$
> smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access regexp:/etc/postfix/tag_as_originating.re , reject_aut$


Meinst du das?


----------



## hilfswicht (31. März 2019)

nein das nicht. Das ist der  Mailempfang.. Das hat die Gegenseite wahrscheinlich ebenso gesetzt.
myorigin, myhostname - was steht da bei Dir?


----------



## die-andis (31. März 2019)

> myorigin = /etc/mailname
> mydestination = server1.bexxx.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain


----------



## hilfswicht (31. März 2019)

ich gebe auf - Glaskugel zeigt nicht mehr.


----------



## Strontium (31. März 2019)

Zitat von die-andis:


> (host mx001.vodafonemail.xion.oxcs.net[157.97.76.174] refused to talk to me: 421 4.2.1 *HELO fqdn needs a public DNS record OX_202*)


Also ist dein Mailserver die 157.97.76.174 = mx1.oxcloud-vadesecure.net, oder?
Dann sollte bei myhostname in main.cf stehen:

myhostname = mx1.oxcloud-vadesecure.net


----------



## die-andis (31. März 2019)

Das habe ich schon so eingestellt.

Die Meldung aus deinem Beitrag oben ist der „gegnerische“ Server. Bei „myhostname“ habe ich meinen Server „server1.bexxx.de“  eingestellt


----------



## Strontium (31. März 2019)

Zitat von die-andis:


> Die Meldung aus deinem Beitrag oben ist der „gegnerische“ Server


Weil der Hostname falsch ist.


----------



## die-andis (31. März 2019)

Ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen. 

Die Meldung von oben sagt doch aus, das mein Hostname eine URL ist,  für die es keinen DNS Eintrag gibt?


----------



## Strontium (31. März 2019)

Zitat von die-andis:


> Die Meldung von oben sagt doch aus, das mein Hostname eine URL ist, für die es keinen DNS Eintrag gibt?


Genau. Deswegen sollst du auch den Hostnamen nehmen für den es einen DNS Namen _gibt_.


----------



## die-andis (31. März 2019)

Für die Domain des Servers „beXXX.de" gibt es  ganz normal einen DNS Eintrag. Braucht es den auch für die „Subdomain“ „server1“ einen Eintrag?


----------



## Strontium (31. März 2019)

Zitat von die-andis:


> Für die Domain des Servers „beXXX.de" gibt es ganz normal einen DNS Eintrag.


Aber keinen PTR Eintrag. Daher die Fehlermeldung.



Zitat von die-andis:


> Bei „myhostname“ habe ich meinen Server „server1.bexxx.de“ eingestellt


Du brauchst für „server1.bexxx.de“ einen Reverse-Eintrag im DNS.

Kannst du den machen?


----------



## die-andis (1. Apr. 2019)

so der Reverse Eintrag ist jetzt (seit heute früh um 7 Uhr) auf "server1.bexxx.de" gesetzt.

von DNSstuff bekomme ich jetzt noch folgende Warning:



> WARNING: The hostname in the SMTP greeting does not match the reverse DNS (PTR) record for your mail server.


Hostname ("server1.bexxx.de") und Reverse ("server1.bexxx.de") stimmen aber überein.


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2019)

Schau mal in /etc/postfix/main.cf und /etc/mailname ob dort auch überall server1.bexxx.de  drin steht. Und Postfix neu starten.


----------



## die-andis (1. Apr. 2019)

Ist alles identisch und Postfix hab ich auch schon neu gestartet


----------



## die-andis (1. Apr. 2019)

die Meldung



> *HELO fqdn needs a public DNS record OX_202*


kommt in ISPConfig (Mailüberwachung) übrigens auch immer noch


----------

